# From GF Herald



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

http://www.grandforks.com/mld/grandfork ... 019142.htm


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

great article


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Since the Forum picked up and printed the Benson Co. Press article, I wonder if they would pick up and print this one as well. I think a newspapers job is supposed to be an unbiased coverage of the news.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

The foolum unbiased,ya right.They occassionally have a guest collum in there opinion poll (that gives our views)but they still are very anti resident sportsman.The forum has slammed us so many times,putting there own spin on the issues,to the point that I dont read there paper any more.I get my news from the herald.


----------



## HuntnLab (Jan 24, 2003)

Hoe did the hearings go today?


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

That article is from a National renowned group of some of the best people in research on waterfowl.

I wish it had come out earlier

The committee needs to read that.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

I copied and sent the article to the Fargo Daily Disappointment (AKA Fargo Forum) and asked them to attempt to report both sides of the issue by reprinting it. I won't hold my breath . . . .


----------

